# fish finders



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im just starting to look at fish finders and under water cameras but im wondering what would be a good fish finder for ice fishing and a good way to set it up as well as im new to the electronics of ice fishing


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

This will be debatable. I think if you are using it strictly for ice fishing I think the Marcums and the Vexilars are the way to go without a doubt. But if you are looking for something more versatile that you can use year around I would go with a regular fish finder that has the flasher mode and the fish finder mode. 

My ice fishing fish finder is a Marcum Lx3 and it honestly amazes me how accurate it is. I know they came out with the marcum Lx5 and i couldn't imagine what else that has on it, i don't think you need to go anywhere above a Lx3. But I understand Vexilar's were the first ones to ever come out with one and the people that have them love them.


----------

